# House unlevel at one corner



## Romey (Jan 13, 2009)

A 50 year old frame house I own recently had a huge water leak for several months. This leak was under one corner of the this tiny 850 sq. ft. house that is on pier and beam. We have had a serious drought here in central TX this last year and the soil is extremely dry so this water leak popped up that corner of the house. One end of the front door there is a 3/4 inch gap from the top to the frame it sits in and an interior crack over the front door. Also some kitchen tiles cracked. 
 Will the house level itself in a 4 or 5 months now that the leak is repaired? It has been 2 months since the repair and it doesn't appear to have changed. If not, how is this fixed?

Romey


----------



## triple D (Jan 14, 2009)

Take the best pictures you can, from inside the house, and under the house. These should show the wall or walls in question, and the support in crawl of home. Everyone will have the best chance with helping you, armed with these. Good luck....


----------

